# Information About LMDC



## prankomastero (Aug 25, 2015)

Good day guys . I was looking around for different private medical colleges and LMDC caught my sight and just wanted to know what are the reviews about this college. I have heard that it was involved in some work that was percieved negative by the students though I am totally unaware of it and would like to know. Secondly I have heard some excellent reviews about this college as it boasts an excellent study play balance with an interesting community of students . Well in the end we would still get a UHS degree so the instituition might not play a vital role considering the fact I think can only get in lmdc due to less grades as others turn their backs to it . It makes me sad too seeing that people bash this college neglecting the feelings of the students there which lead them to thinking they are worthless. And I would also like to know about the teaching faculty there as I have heard good reviews about it. would love to hear from you guys. I hope to hear some encouraging reviews as I am feeling really down. Cheers:thumbsup:

PS:- ( I know about CMH, FMH , Shalamar etc. colleges in lahore but I just wanted to know about lmdc specifically)


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

This should be interesting....whats your aggregate btw


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

LMDC had its reputation tainted in the past. But even PMDC won't dare shutdown one of THE oldest private medical colleges in Pakistan. Your clinical years in Ghurki hospital will be awesome. It has quite the campus with many facilities. The professors are experienced. 

Just one thing, the environment is very relaxed. Since there are a lot of students that got admissions on donations and their grades were very low, the results aren't too impressive in LMDC. However, the studying depends on you and how hard you work and in my opinion the clinical exposure out-weighs the cons. 

Bottom line is, LMDC is a great college if you are willing to work hard and take your studies seriously.


----------



## prankomastero (Aug 25, 2015)

Well my aggregate is 65% thanks to uhs  . Well dont bash me as I have no other choice . And does lmdc have the modular system as some other private colleges. hope to get this answer. Secondly I like to study on my own with a little help while I want a relaxed but working enviroment like the maxim work hard play hard.

- - - Updated - - -

modular system lmdc ??


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

I think all UHS colleges did implement the modular system, I'm not sure though. Secondly, are you talking about BDS or MBBS?


----------



## Momina99 (Aug 31, 2015)

Does lmdc consider sat??


----------



## prankomastero (Aug 25, 2015)

mbbs . modular?


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Lmdc does not consider sat unless you are a foreign student. 

As I have already said, I've heard all UHS colleges implemented the modular system. Im not entirely sure though.


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

armourlessknight said:


> Lmdc does not consider sat unless you are a foreign student.
> 
> As I have already said, I've heard all UHS colleges implemented the modular system. Im not entirely sure though.


what IS the modular system? please explain


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

AhmadT said:


> what IS the modular system? please explain


From what I've gathered, it's a system where they ease you into professional studies. They do this by introducing certain undergraduate topics (kinda like Bio-chem) and I think electives become mandatory. This way they basically make professional studies a little more comfortable by a smoother transition and enhance them with electives. 

P.S. This is just my understanding of it. Take this information with a grain of salt, as I myself haven't started my medical studies yet.


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

is the modular system also for bds ?


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

I've read that it's also used in BDS. But it's fairly new as compared to modular system for MBBS so I'm not sure if medical colleges in Pakistan have started implementing it for BDS yet.

EDIT: The modular system is for medical education in general. So I guess it's implemented for all fields of medicine.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

UHS is currently planning to introduce Modular system. Shifa, Dow Int and Aga Khan Medical College use.
I could try to explain it and sound like an expert, but why copy and paste.............. 
Check the Dawn link for explanation of the modular system. There is also a link from news regarding UHS efforts.

Medical education being updated to internationally-accepted standards - Newspaper - DAWN.COM

New curriculum for MBBS - thenews.com.pk

If you would like to know more, just google Modular MBBS Pakistan and you would find a few .pdf's that outline the system indepth. Bottom line, soon it will be implemented in all colleges.


----------

